# Audi tt haldex binding on sharp turns. Suggestions?



## smrf010 (May 17, 2006)

My car binds on really sharp turns like my rear wheels are in posi mode. I have to give alot of gas and my inside wheel spins. I did a haldex fluid and filter change and the binding went away for about a week then it slowly came back. The fluid that came out appeared to look clean and the right viscosity. The vag didnt pick up any codes either. Does anyone know what could be causing this binding?


----------



## smrf010 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi tt haldex binding on sharp turns. Suggestions? (smrf010)*

bump


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Audi tt haldex binding on sharp turns. Suggestions? (smrf010)*

I guess, some way, the liquid leaked...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi tt haldex binding on sharp turns. Suggestions? (TTracing)*

My guess is that your Haldex is on the way out.
Try out the Haldex test if you haven't. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1452481.phtml


----------



## smrf010 (May 17, 2006)

I guess the fluid could have leaked but I never seen a puddle under the car. Can the fluid leak into the rear diff or is it sealed off?


----------



## smrf010 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (smrf010)*

The thing that is bothering me is that I had this same issue before, I changed the fluid and the symptoms went away, then 1 week later it started doing it again. Something is obviously wrong with my haldex coupling but instead of just saying it has went out there must be things that could be done to fix it and not just replace it. I am posting all this after working with a master tech at VW and still not being able to figure out why it does this. When I put the tt on the lift all four wheels spin and I can hold one wheel in the rear and the other side will keep spinning....
Also, could the rear differential need oil replacing, even though its supposed to be lifetime?


_Modified by smrf010 at 5:55 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

check your Speed sensors and ABS module. it sounds like your EDL which is a function of the ABS is accting up.


----------



## bemve (Dec 3, 2005)

I have the same exact issue on my r32. It is very hard to pinpoint this problem. 
We disconnected the Haldex unit from the haldex controller and the noise is totally gone. 
Any more inputs.


----------



## smrf010 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bemve)*

I dont really get a noise, but mainly i just hear the inside wheel spinning on the pavement.


----------



## smrf010 (May 17, 2006)

UPDATE- I did some more diagnostic on my car and the haldex coupling and we came up to the conclusion that the rear wheels stay engaged while in turns so they want to spin the same as the front. Since a fluid and filter replacement fixed the issue for a little bit, I am leading to believe the issue lies inside the haldex coupling, and its not disengaging to compensate for turns.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (smrf010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smrf010* »_UPDATE- I did some more diagnostic on my car and the haldex coupling and we came up to the conclusion that the rear wheels stay engaged while in turns so they want to spin the same as the front. Since a fluid and filter replacement fixed the issue for a little bit, I am leading to believe the issue lies inside the haldex coupling, and its not disengaging to compensate for turns. 

The Haldex never disengages completely , at least the regular controllers don't . they keep the TT at around 80% front biased until the front wheels slips than the car transfers more torque to the rear up to 50/50 .


----------



## bemve (Dec 3, 2005)

I believe that the Haldex unit has gone bad.


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
The Haldex never disengages completely , at least the regular controllers don't . they keep the TT at around 80% front biased until the front wheels slips than the car transfers more torque to the rear up to 50/50 . 

regular controllers?...as in the stock controller?..i thought the max was up to 80/20 when engaged..otherwise the TT Quattro was a FWD..
..it'd be nice if the oem one actually went up to 50/50..


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heinzboy57* »_
regular controllers?...as in the stock controller?..i thought the max was up to 80/20 when engaged..otherwise the TT Quattro was a FWD..
..it'd be nice if the oem one actually went up to 50/50..









Yah, stock. 80/20 bias on the stock controller, 50/50 when things get ugly.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heinzboy57* »_
regular controllers?...as in the stock controller?..i thought the max was up to 80/20 when engaged..otherwise the TT Quattro was a FWD..
..it'd be nice if the oem one actually went up to 50/50..










Both stock and Blue or orange go up to 50/50 , the only difference is that the blue and orange use the gas pedal position and some other sensors to anticipate the torque requested and transfer torque to the rear wheels before they slip . While on the stock controller the front wheels need to slip before the haldex transfer more torque to the rear.


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

ah, i see. noice!
thanks for the info.


----------

